# POP! Mica Swirl



## Cosmo (Sep 17, 2012)

Today I decided to experiment a bit with swirls.  I wanted something bright and cheery.  For this I used POP! micas tangerine, lemon drop, blueberry, and grape with titanium dioxide for a white contrast.







Here's another:






I did this by alternating all the colors in the bowl in layers, like this:






Easy peasy, and some nice swirls!

If you want to try it, I posted instructions on my blog.  I really like swirling this way.  I'm pretty swirl impaired, but I'm very pleased with this result.

I scented it with lavender fragrance.  It smells good, too!  I'm going to auction this soap off at my sister-in-laws cancer benefit.  I wanted a soap that would match her personality.


----------



## soapcakes (Sep 17, 2012)

It's stunning Cosmo, thanks for sharing your technique and instructions! Good luck at the auction, I hope it raises lots of $$$!


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you soapcakes.  I hope it does, too!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 17, 2012)

That is an awesome swirl! 




Thanks for sharing the pic and the info. I hope it goes really well at the auction, too. Please let us know how it goes.

eta: BTW, the two soaps you weren't happy about that you showed in your tutorial - I would have been thrilled to have achieved either one.


----------



## semplice (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic swirls!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks terrific!  I will have to try your method for my next batch.


----------



## agriffin (Sep 18, 2012)

So beautiful!  The colors are amazing!  Its easy to muddy up those types of swirls but your is perfect!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 20, 2012)

Fun soap I like it


----------



## SueSoap (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial.  Fun-looking soap.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 20, 2012)

Amazing definition in your soap, all the best for the auction <3


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  I've been so busy lately I haven't gotten to be on the forum much.  The benefit is coming soon.  Let's hope we can raise some $$$!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 27, 2012)

Omigawsh that is a swirl heaven.  Wow!


----------



## Soap Techniques (Oct 1, 2012)

Great colors and swirls! Absolutely beautiful soap!


----------



## Bama (Oct 1, 2012)

Very Pretty


----------

